# Why do you __________?



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Why do you paint, draw, sculpt, take pictures, create?

For me, photography takes me to a whole new world. 

When I have a camera in my hands, everything ceases to exist except the scene I see through my viewfinder. 

The real magic happens for me though when I am editing. 









It is during that process that I can create what I saw inside my head (not necessarily what was actually there) when I was capturing the moment. 

It's my escape from reality...

What does art do for you? Why do you do it?


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Doing art for me is creating pictures of my feelings where there would be times I cannot speak but my hand does it all.....art is also a great challenge for me in giving my best and learning from my mistakes..there would be times that art is becoming a competitive thing for me...but thanks to others who enjoy doing art even though they don't have the works of Van Gogh..really inspiring..^^..



























while as for Photography....it's my greatest passion(though it doesn't show that much) ....whenever I see something and my camera isn't with me..I really regret letting that view go..there's just this feeling when you capture something and you'll realize it there's like a story behind that photo....agree with Cricket...."escape from reality"...


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great question! 

Don't really know why, it is just something I am driven to do. Junkies reach for drugs, alchoholics reach for booze, I reach for a sketchbook.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Melody... that 3rd picture is yours? (The one it says "Denied")
I always wanted to draw something like that, but I never could... is so similar from I always had in mind D: Can I "steal" it and use it as Facebook profile image >.< ?



As for me... I don't have a good memory, my goal with art is to draw things (people, places, etc.) I got in my mind before they go away with the time. Drawing something, as writting it if it's a text, allows me to store it much longer in my mind. (That's why taking photos is not the same).
It's also something nice, is like nothing else exists than you and your drawing... and I'm looking the world a bit different, gazing every little detail of what i'm watching. It's hard to explain >.<

I also take photos but not in an artistic way, only to capture unusual moments fast, or a nice dog I see on the street. Anyway, I find it very interesting :3


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess I have always been artistic so it really is just a part of me. I have found that I tend to gravitate to towards it when I am upset. It helps calm my mind. 

Photography is just something I do because I love it and because I would rather be behind the camera than in front. I have always done it but once my son was born I picked it up even more. I wanted quality pictures of him as he grew.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I paint because I love doing it. I'm learning so much with each picture and that's fun.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

FanKi said:


> Melody... that 3rd picture is yours? (The one it says "Denied")
> I always wanted to draw something like that, but I never could... is so similar from I always had in mind D: Can I "steal" it and use it as Facebook profile image >.< ?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought my picture was literally 'Denied':vs_blush: and sure Fanki :vs_OMG: you may 'steal' it and use it as an fb profile. (Such great honor ><)


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been drawing/painting since I was about 5 but I was never encouraged by anyone,on the contrary my family thought this is just a waste of time.When I was younger I used to make small portraits and I imagined that the more realistic the fastest they will come to life(Pygmalion complex I guess :sculpteur Later in life...I still think that everything I paint is a part of my world,the way I see the world and every time I paint something I try to pull it out of my deep core.Most of the times I hate the end result because doesn't fits with what I envisioned in the beginning...


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I only began when I was in my mid 50s.. was a way to kick off some stress of life and get lost in my drawings. I did a few sketches and found out I wasn't real bad at them... I was always told I was no good at art.. so it inspired me to "perfect" my talents


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I pour out a shortened but very stored life story on this one. Took me 2 and a half hours to Type it. Said that the submission couldn't be processed, guess I took to long writing it. should have copied it before posting. Maybe If I have the time I'll write another one.:wink:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Eddieblz said:


> Well I pour out a shortened but very stored life story on this one. Took me 2 and a half hours to Type it. Said that the submission couldn't be processed, guess I took to long writing it. should have copied it before posting. Maybe If I have the time I'll write another one.:wink:


I am so sorry that happened! :vs_whistle:


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Ooow eddie u.u I hate when that happens!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Eddie.. I hate when that happens.. so now I always type on Wordpad and then cut and paste it when complete,

I have found (although it won't help you now) that many times if you get a message like that.. and hit back on your browser.. what you wrote is still there.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Art is an escape for me. I wish I was creative enough to express my life in art, but for now I will just keep drawing and learning. :biggrin:


----------

